# Anyone Want to Earn Some Turns at K-Mart on Saturday?



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of going for the morning.  I know there was some talk, but if anyone wants to join, drop a PM or reply.  I was thinking maybe a 10-1 run or something.  No big deal.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2006)

Hey, I might be there Saturday afternoon... does anyone know if there's enough snow left?


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Hey, I might be there Saturday afternoon... does anyone know if there's enough snow left?


Bringing that camera?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 5, 2006)

I trust you'll find enough snow to make turns on Cascade, Double Dipper and Superstar.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bringing that camera?



We will have a camera, probably won't be my new one though, unless it comes in today.  If not, we'll have Nate's dig. or I'll snap some with my AE-1.

I bought a 2X teleconverter for that so with my 70-210 mm lens I effectively now have a 140-420 mm capability... it's a little bulky, but not bad.  The quality isn't as good because there is another lense involved, but it was certainly more econimal than purchasing a $500+ lense with that kind of zoom capability.

I'm guessing we'll probably show up Saturday evening, as Sunday looks to be the better of the two days.  We'll hopefully be there with beer, burgers and skis.

Also, Charlie, thanks for the inside scoop.  I don't care what Roark says about you, you're ok in my book.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> I trust you'll find enough snow to make turns on Cascade, Double Dipper and Superstar.


And as I understand it, Outer Limits received a lot of manmade this season, but I have no idea what the coverage is like now...


----------



## roark (May 5, 2006)

I won't make it, but some KZoners should be there:
http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10814


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2006)

Ok, Nate - dawg (nlmasopust) and I will be there tomorrow late afternoon.  We're going to camp either in the K parking lot if no one says anything or at Chuck's house or in the parking lot of his Inn.  We'll have beer, burgers and a hibachi.  We'll be hiking on Sunday, probably superstar, but OL if it looks good or Cascade or Double Dipper, I liked both of those mid winter.

Already sent some PM's.....


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2006)

i'll be at jay peak saturday. weather doesn't look too great, but it doesn't look completely terrible either.


----------



## loafer89 (May 5, 2006)

I am at Great Wolf Lodge water park right across from Camelback. The Asp trail has a large parch of snow hanging on for dear life, probably enough for a few turns if you where inclined to hike for such a short run.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2006)

Bagging today.  Rain in the mtns already and I've got lots to do today 

But, I am going tomorrow.  :beer:


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2006)

Check your PM's TB.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Check your PM's TB.



Got it.  Cheers!  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2006)

good day today up at jay.  just back from two runs on the jet and haynes.  not much snow, kmart definitely has way more snow on super.  but enough for two runs of ~400-500  verts. no rain either, woot. can't do tomorrow, savying up my energy for partying in burlington and the long late 2am drive back to stJ.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2006)

Saving your energy for partying, bah!


What did I tell you about being a sally racer.








You know you would rather ski at K tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Saving your energy for partying, bah!
> 
> 
> What did I tell you about being a sally racer.
> ...



If you're going to pick on him, pick on him for having to go to Burlington to party.  :lol:  









Though after being in some of the establishments of the NEK, I know why 





Maybe Ginn will change all that.  :wink:


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2006)

Ah, you're wasting your breath, TB.


Let's not forget this is the same kid who let a tree break his arm.


"Yeah, but you shoulda seen the tree" he says.

C'mon, tell us another one.


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2006)

i doubt ginn would bring underground dance music with flavors of breakbeat and electro to the NEK.  the night only happens once a month and is essentially the only breakbeat dance music in all of vermont. not to mention, a local favorite DJ of boston that relocated to LA is making an east coast swing, one of the few chances i get to see an old favorite.  besides, it is fun just to head over to burlington, catch a flick, do some shopping, and eat a great meal. no way i could do all that in one night in StJ.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2006)

It was fun!  Glad I went!  Missed you Marc--Outer Limits was the place to be!  

*Trip report.*

:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2006)

There may be a sequel here...on Friday afternoon if anyone is game.  May hike up to Cascades.


----------

